# (V): Fallout 3 PC Deutsch komplett NEU



## Superhero360 (19. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe das Spiel "Fallout 3" für den PC. Das Spiel ist neu und noch eingeschweißt. 
12,- Euro inkl. Porto und Verpackung.
E-mail bei Interesse bitte an: koushi_inaba@yahoo.de.

Verkauf natürlich nur ab 18 Jährige.

cu
Superhero360


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (1. April 2011)

HIER! 

Schreib mir per PN doch alles weitere wie Kontodaten etc...!


----------



## Superhero360 (7. April 2011)

Verkauft, danke!


----------

